# Pink Poodle (gc) Closed?



## Mister (21/4/10)

Hi all,

I've just heard that the Pink Poodle (possibly the only decent-beer selling place on the GC) has closed down.

If true, does anyone know of a good alternative? Got a week-long conference there soon and don't want to be stuck in a beer desert.

M


----------



## ozpowell (21/4/10)

Mister said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just heard that the Pink Poodle (possibly the only decent-beer selling place on the GC) has closed down.
> 
> ...



Haven't been recently, but you could try the Prince Albert at the Casino. Last time I went (more than 6 months ago), they had a beer menu with 108 beers - many imported and/or craft beers. Here's a link to their website.


----------



## kevo (21/4/10)

It was there a week ago last friday - not the same as before - less belgian, but plenty more Austrlian craft beer available.

No indications a few weeks back that they were closing.

Kev


----------



## DKS (21/4/10)

I went there about a year ago whilst on holidays and had a great afternoon talking to the barman sampling some Belgian bottled and tap varieties. A bit exy but very nice and scored a laminated price list with description of style and picture. Will look good in my bar one day and now its history. That's a shame they've gone. 
Daz


----------



## Mister (21/4/10)

ozpowell said:


> Haven't been recently, but you could try the Prince Albert at the Casino. Last time I went (more than 6 months ago), they had a beer menu with 108 beers - many imported and/or craft beers. Here's a link to their website.



That looks hopeful. Did they have a fair bit of craft beer on tap (the acid test)?

Cheers,

M


----------



## Howlingdog (21/4/10)

Last time I was at the Prince Albert (February 2010) Hoegaarden pints $15. Luckily the rest of the group turned up and we went elsewhere.

HD


----------



## lukewarm (21/4/10)

Did you call them?


----------



## Burleigh Brewing (22/4/10)

Hi there
If you're on the Coast and looking for a decent beer, make sure you stop by and see us at Burleigh Brewing. 
We've been trying to verify the Pink Poodle info - noone's answering the phone so not really sure as yet. Doesn't look promising, but it would be a real shame!
Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (22/4/10)

Burleigh Brewing said:


> Hi there
> If you're on the Coast and looking for a decent beer, make sure you stop by and see us at Burleigh Brewing.
> We've been trying to verify the Pink Poodle info - noone's answering the phone so not really sure as yet. Doesn't look promising, but it would be a real shame!
> Cheers




Is that Cherise???


----------



## Burleigh Brewing (22/4/10)

Screwtop said:


> Is that Cherise???



Cherise was with Burleigh Brewing in the early days (kind of funny to even consider that we can refer to them as 'early days' when we're only 2 1/2 years old!) She's gone on to other adventures now, lecturing the up and coming generation on marketing and PI haven't actually done this forum thing before. And I realised afterwards that maybe I'm not meant to be on here, given that we're a commercial brewery? (I can't seem to change the 'amateur brewer' tag next to our name! Apologies if I've done something against forum etiquette! Cheers​R.


----------



## Screwtop (22/4/10)

Burleigh Brewing said:


> Cherise was with Burleigh Brewing in the early days (kind of funny to even consider that we can refer to them as 'early days' when we're only 2 1/2 years old!) She's gone on to other adventures now, lecturing the up and coming generation on marketing and PI haven't actually done this forum thing before. And I realised afterwards that maybe I'm not meant to be on here, given that we're a commercial brewery? (I can't seem to change the 'amateur brewer' tag next to our name! Apologies if I've done something against forum etiquette! Cheers​R.




Don't think you've done anything wrong, welcome R. Nice to have a rep from BB on here IMO. Sorry but you're going to be ranked as an Amateur Brewer for a while :lol: might encourage you to increase your post count - that can't be a bad thing. There is a Retailer Forum for commercial announcements/discussions if you have something you wish to make us aware of. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## BEC26 (22/4/10)

Burleigh Brewing said:


> Hi there
> If you're on the Coast and looking for a decent beer, make sure you stop by and see us at Burleigh Brewing.
> We've been trying to verify the Pink Poodle info - noone's answering the phone so not really sure as yet. Doesn't look promising, but it would be a real shame!
> Cheers



Haha

I tired last year . . .you aren't open enough (or didn't fit in with my travelplans more like it!!!!)

Also, couldn't find any product at local BS either ( ilooked where the website suggested)

Will plan my trip to opening times next time!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (22/4/10)

Burleigh Brewing said:


> Cherise was with Burleigh Brewing in the early days (kind of funny to even consider that we can refer to them as 'early days' when we're only 2 1/2 years old!) She's gone on to other adventures now, lecturing the up and coming generation on marketing and PI haven't actually done this forum thing before. And I realised afterwards that maybe I'm not meant to be on here, given that we're a commercial brewery? (I can't seem to change the 'amateur brewer' tag next to our name! Apologies if I've done something against forum etiquette! Cheers​R.



Nah, as Screwy said, if you want to pump the brewery about something then use the retailers thread otherwise meh (or PM a Mod if you're worried about it).
Otherwise welcome.


----------



## kevo (23/4/10)

Back to the topic....

PP phone is disconnected.

Not looking good.

Stupid Gold Coasters. Why don't we support people like this?

:angry:


----------



## Mister (22/5/10)

Mister said:


> That looks hopeful. Did they have a fair bit of craft beer on tap (the acid test)?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M



Prince Albert Pub FTW!

Turns out the PA at the Casino has on tap:

Little Creatures Pale Ale
Stone and Wood Lager
Bohemian Pilsner
Coopers Pale Ale
Fat Yak

Finally an oasis in the beer desert that is the Gold Coast.

Cheers,

M


----------



## Adro85 (21/7/10)

Any further word on the Pink Poodle? I'm staying right up the road from there on Sunday night (Vibe Hotel) and wouldn't mind finding somewhere with some decent beers to wile away the afternoon. I guess I could always just take homebrew though


----------



## Ross (21/7/10)

Adro85 said:


> Any further word on the Pink Poodle? I'm staying right up the road from there on Sunday night (Vibe Hotel) and wouldn't mind finding somewhere with some decent beers to wile away the afternoon. I guess I could always just take homebrew though



I beleive it's reopened under another name (which escapes me), with a good range of micro beers on tap.

cheers Ross


----------



## andytork (21/7/10)

Ross said:


> I beleive it's reopened under another name (which escapes me), with a good range of micro beers on tap.
> 
> cheers Ross



Was a shocking name anyway. (there, someone had to say it)


----------



## kevo (21/7/10)

Looked very shut - as in closed down shut - on the weekend as I drove past.

Sadly - I think it's gone.  

Casino pub has a good selection now. Bavarian Haus in Surfers has a pretty good selection of the usual German stuff, some on tap too.


----------

